# Latitude E4300 + FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE



## cr4sh (Jul 10, 2013)

Problem[]:
I installed FreeBSD 9.1 STABLE from https://pub.allbsd.org/FreeBSD-snap...ENG_9-r253062-JPSNAP-amd64-amd64-memstick.img.

After installation of the system, `pkg install xorg` and writing this xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerFlags"
Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"
Option "DontZap" "off"
EndSection
Section "ServerLayout"
Identifier "X.org Configured"
Screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0
InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection
Section "Files"
ModulePath "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
FontPath "${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/misc/"
FontPath "${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/TTF/"
FontPath "${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/OTF/"
FontPath "${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/Type1/"
FontPath "${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/"
FontPath "${prefix}/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/"
EndSection
Section "Module"
Load "dri2"
Load "extmod"
Load "glx"
Load "dbe"
Load "record"
Load "dri"
EndSection
Section "InputDevice"
Identifier "Keyboard0"
Driver "kbd"
Option "XkbLayout" "pl"
Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp,ctrl:nocaps"
EndSection
Section "InputDevice"
Identifier "Mouse0"
Driver "mouse"
Option "Protocol" "auto"
Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection
Section "Monitor"
Identifier "Monitor0"
Option "DPMS"
EndSection
Section "Device"
Identifier "Card0"
Driver "intel"
Option "DPMS"
EndSection
Section "Screen"
Identifier "Screen0"
Device "Card0"
Monitor "Monitor0"
SubSection "Display"
Depth 24
EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Xorgs starts up fine. But when *I* try to[] `ALT+{F1-F8}` - the system freezes. `CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE` - Xorg killed, laptop works fine, but _the_ screen is black. I can run again Xorg with `startx`, *I* need only type _the_ command without seeing it. `zzz` - first time _the_ system suspends, but when *I* resume it *I* got artefacts on _the_ screen, and need to `CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE` and run it again. Every subsequent time *I* get _a_ timeout from _the_ graphic driver and _the_ system dontsp/del] doesn't suspend.

I try to use FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE and _the_ new PC-BSD but *I* got that same error. On FreeBSD 8.4-RELEASE `xorgs + CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE / ALT+F` works *f*ine, but when *I* suspend *I* can resume it back.

Hardware

```
Dell LATITUDE E4300
APIC TABLE : DELL M09
agp0 : Intel GM45 SVGA Controler
```

Thank you for any hint.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 10, 2013)

AEI again.  Guess I should be posting this more: AllowEmptyInput, FreeBSD, and Xorg Input. Short version: _don't set AllowEmptyInput at all_.

The system console does not support switching out of the intel KMS video driver yet, but work is going on.  So yes, seeing what is typed in the console after X has been started will not work.


----------



## cr4sh (Jul 11, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> AEI again.  Guess I should be posting this more: AllowEmptyInput, FreeBSD, and Xorg Input. Short version: _don't set AllowEmptyInput at all_.
> 
> The system console does not support switching out of the intel KMS video driver yet, but work is going on.  So yes, seeing what is typed in the console after X has been started will not work.



Thank _y_ou for answer. But _the_ AEI solution _does_n't solve my problem. Maybe someone here has similar hardware, and uses X_.O_rg on it?

`dmesg`
http://pastebin.com/Hiv8uVWW

Before suspend:
http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/9606/fa4s.jpg

After resume:
http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/1269/tm1t.jpg

Thank for any advice.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 11, 2013)

AEI is one problem, that's fixed.  Resume after suspend is a separate problem.  I've heard people have it working successfully on some hardware with FreeBSD 10-CURRENT, but have not tried it.


----------



## cr4sh (Jul 11, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> AEI is one problem, that's fixed.  Resume after suspend is a separate problem.  I've heard people have it working successfully on some hardware with FreeBSD 10-CURRENT, but have not tried it.



Thanks for your hint with 10-CURRENT. I installed FreeBSD HEAD from allbsd.org. After installing the X.Org from http://mirror.exonetric.net/pub/pkgng/${ABI}/latest repository. After some tests, it seems that suspend and resume works. X.Org starts quite slowly but I think it's Witness fault. I try to test it more, and I will describe the experience.


----------

